# Using CARA 2.2 software for my L-Shaped Theater Room



## mtgaines (Mar 8, 2013)

I recently purchased the CARA 2.2 Plus software to see how my L shaped theater room effects the sound of my system, but I need some help interpreting the results and suggestions if there are areas of concerns. I'm having problems uploading the pictures but I can email pictures and graphs.


----------

